# Apple Cider Glazed Pumpkin Cake and Pumpkin Bread



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

Daughter is home for the weekend and we are baking.  This morning we made this!  If you have been on Face Book...you probably have seen this roaming around with the "shares".

The "pumpkins are cooling" and haven't tasted it yet...but the recipe is a breeze to make.  About 6 loaves of Pumpkin Bread will be next.  All for her to take back and share at School.













Pumpkin cake.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 6, 2013






Borrowed a cool cake pan from my buddy Gail.  These are just the cutest!













pumpkin cake 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 6, 2013






They are going to go to UNA this way.  Cooling now...will let yall know if they taste good!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 6, 2013)

Look awesome!!! I'll take a couple...or a dozen.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking Good Kat!!!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Kat,

Those are adorable, and I bet they smell just wonderful!  You always have the best dessert threads!

I'm looking forward to hearing your verdict on them.  If they taste as good as they look, be sure to post the recipe too!

Have a great Sunday!
Clarissa


----------



## cathy l (Oct 6, 2013)

Kat, how long did you bake the individual bundts?  All the info I can find is for the 11x7x2 pan.  I MUST make this today!  Thank you.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

CathyL....The little pumpkins were in a Nordic Ware pan that my Friend Gail had for years...and let me borrow.  They are actually tops and bottoms for pumpkins....and I just did them like they were. If you assembled them...you would have 6 whole little baby pumpkins.

For the cake...

1 (15 ounce) can of pumpkin puree

1 box yellow cake mix

Put into a medium bowl and mix...by a hand mixer.  Batter will be a little thick but it blends great.  Bake in a 350* pre-heated oven for about 30 minutes.

Apple Cider Icing (glaze)

1 1/3 cups of powdered sugar (10X sugar)

3 TBS apple cider (I used fresh from an orchard here)

1/4 teaspoon of pumpkin pie spice

(Since this was going to be on the baby pumpkins...I only used half of the icing recipe)

Mix together while the cake is still cooling in the pan.  Invert the pan...and pour the icing over the still warm cake.

Serve and enjoy!

I have made 3 loaves of regular pumpkin bread today too.  And have 2 crock pots full of apples for apple butter going in the kitchen.  Tomorrow will be canning those later in the afternoon.

Hubby has been furloughed and he is rambling in the kitchen wondering what I have been doing.  Jennifer will go back to college tonight with some yummy stuff for her and her room mate.

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 6, 2013)

These look great. I really admire your range of cooking skills.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

Disco said:


> These look great. I really admire your range of cooking skills.
> 
> Disco


Awwww.....thanks Disco....I guess I have eclectic tastes!  giggle

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Those are adorable, and I bet they smell just wonderful! You always have the best dessert threads!
> 
> ...


Thank you Clarissa!  The house has smelled great this weekend.  Red beans and rice yesterday....and now all "Fallish" with the apple, pumpkins and spices.

Makes me hungry!

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 6, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Awwww.....thanks Disco....I guess I have eclectic tastes!  giggle
> 
> Kat


Eclcectic. Wooo! That's a pretty big word for an old Canadian on a mountain. All that great food must improve cognitive abilities.

Disco.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

I felt like using a "BIG WORD".....giggle!  

Okay...Fredlet and I tasted one...the consistency is more cake like....reminds us more of a good cinnamon roll.  Not a muffin texture at all.  Smooth...and just enough pumpkin taste too.

The only way our family eats pumpkin things is in breads and now this cake.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is the pumpkin bread we did today.  Made 3 loaves and we kept one here at the house.













pumpkin bread.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 6, 2013


















pumpkin bread 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 6, 2013






The kitchen still smells great.

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, looks great.

And no eggs used.   My son is allergic to eggs.

Always looking for bread recipes with no eggs.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 6, 2013)

The cake one doesn't have eggs....the last 2 pics...yup---4 of them.

Be careful and read the box on the yellow cake mix for the eggs.  Some do have a little bit.

Kat


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dang Kat.

That looks great.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 7, 2013)

That looks delicious! I'll bet some of that apple butter instead of pumpkin would be great as well.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That looks delicious! I'll bet some of that apple butter instead of pumpkin would be great as well.


Thanks so much!  Have more apple butter in the last part this morning...and will can it this afternoon.  Plus...I have more boiled p-nuts rolling right now too!  Busy day today.  Might even smoke a chuck roast too.


bmudd14474 said:


> Dang Kat.
> 
> That looks great.


Thank you!  I love being in the kitchen as much as around the grills and smokers.  Just hate the clean up part.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> The kitchen still smells great.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Kat


The fall smells in the kitchen........ Apples, pumpkin, cinnamin.

Love those little pumpkins......


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Foam....don't forget boiled peanuts too!  Those are the cutest and were a breeze to do...but the pan takes a bit of fussing with to clean.  Cant put in in the dishwasher.

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2013)

Sigh, you are killing me. They look so good, you may drive me into the kitchen. 

Disco


----------



## pigbark (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow everything looks just wonderful, I can almost smell it through the pix...

Dont forget the Pumpkin seeds, ahhh man their great roasted...


----------

